# I've just started making jewelry, can I get your feedback? (PIC HEAVY)



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

This next one is called a Dragonscale weave, due to it looking like scales. It's incredibly intricate and time consuming, and looks WAY better in person. Also feels fantastic. When it's done, it will have nearly 1,000 rings total in it. 

























This one is a simple double chain with glass beads that will go down the entire middle. Haven't finished it because it's a pain in the but (And I need more head pins)

















This is all of them. So. Any comments? Criticisms?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Shoe-
I like it! The first bracelet (one in pink) is very nice. I’m wondering how it will look with a bright contrasting color as the pink is about the same tone as the silver rings, which is not a bad thing, but very cool technique.
Really like the Japanese weave! I have a book on intricate knot work, and it looks very much like that, which I like and the meanings of the knots. 
The dragon scale.. :0
Looks very time consuming but neat. 
Overall some interesting work and nice.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I really like the Byzantine and the Dragon scales! 
The Dragon scales made into a bib necklace would be crazy 

Are you selling your stuff?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks very much, Lockwood! I did want to try a bright color for the Captured Crystal. I had a nice bright green (NOT my color, but hey, I have to make a bit of everything) but the beads were slightly oblong and made it not flexible. I want to try a maroon or a red.

Cowchick: Thanks much! The dragonscale is definitely my favorite. Fun to make and fun to slink around in your hands. And yes, I am hoping to sell. I hope to start up my own Etsy once I think of a suitable name for it. (MUCH harder than one would think! I have trouble naming fish, let alone a shop name...)


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my GOSH. Def buying some stuff from you once you get an Etsy! Make sure to put up the link .


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL...I know what you mean, thank goodness my horses came with names...tee he...

Yes, please post a link when you start selling, I would definately buy something, I love unique, one of a kind jewelry.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome stuff. 

Make a business name contest and give out some jewelry to the winner. Give out some info about things you would or would not like in the name and let us have at.

Where do you get the links from or do you make them yourself? I dabble in this but the local shop that sold supplies went under.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I've actually got a few potential names, it's just kind of deciding which one would work out the best, I think. I'm rather picky about names  That being said, if you have a suggestion throw it at me! (My only requirement is that I'd like my last name in it, which is Fox, and I don't want it to be TOO specific just in case I decide to start making other things besides this) If I use it instead I could certainly send over a thank you present.

I buy them, currently, from the Ring Lord (website). I'd love to start making my own, but I don't have the funds to make an automatic setup yet and I don't have the time to hand wind all those rings. There is a bead shop nearby that sells rings, but you will have to sell a kidney if you buy too many - buying from the online supplier is a MUCH better way to go.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay, for those who requested it I settled on a name (possibly a temporary one) and opened up shop. 

SilverStripedFox on Etsy

I'd like your feedback on the shop itself, too  And whatever else you feel like feedbacking on. I like constructive criticism. And feedback. And whatnot.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool!
I will be ordering from you in the near future, I love that dragonscale bracelet!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I do too! I almost don't want to sell it... Almost  I could sit and slink it in my hands all day.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I took a break from making stuff - but, I have a friend who wants to share a table with me at a craft show, so I'm picking back up. I'd love some feedback! Here's a few recent makes: What do you think? Would you wear it? What could I do differently? Colors?

This one is a dragonscale collar with a half persian trim, and a short Byzantine weave holding the glass beads. It took about 9 hours:

















This is a cluster bracelet that I have no idea how long it took, since I worked on it in patches of time:
















These are the most recent, they're a blast to make! The flowers will be turned into hair clips and pins, maybe in a necklace or two:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

They're all beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I love the flowers! You should put them on hair ties, or headbands. The bracelet and necklace are gorgeous too. 

If youd like some crit, ill give you some, although i think they are all great already  For the necklace, perhaps try different colours, like a variety of colours. Personally i wouldnt wear it, but thats just cause its not me, probably because i cant tolerate having metal around my neck. 
For the bracelet, i think its perfect, nothing needs a change. I would buy it and wear it.
Flowers also great, need no change. Just mess around with the colours and see what you get. But i would buy them and wear them in my hair


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Nice work! I haven't attempted the captured beads or the dragon weave, but I have done byzantine. I believe your rings need to be a touch smaller in the bracelet on the first page. I'd just rather the weave be a smidge tighter. 

If you want to make your own rings, you can use a power drill with a mandrel and a jeweler's saw. I make mine with just a mandrel and flush cutters. I find they're more personal if I make them. I am no expert, but I love chain maille and wish my brain was smart enough to figure out how to do some of those weaves 

Here are some of my byzantines. They're just a little tighter, but I think it makes a difference. More sturdy maybe?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Sony said:


> Nice work! I haven't attempted the captured beads or the dragon weave, but I have done byzantine. I believe your rings need to be a touch smaller in the bracelet on the first page. I'd just rather the weave be a smidge tighter.
> 
> If you want to make your own rings, you can use a power drill with a mandrel and a jeweler's saw. I make mine with just a mandrel and flush cutters. I find they're more personal if I make them. I am no expert, but I love chain maille and wish my brain was smart enough to figure out how to do some of those weaves
> 
> Here are some of my byzantines. They're just a little tighter, but I think it makes a difference. More sturdy maybe?


I defenitely prefer them tighter also! I had just grabbed some rings and went to it, it was some of the first stuff I made so I just sort of wung it, haha. 

I looked into making my own rings, and while I agree it's more personal the cost saved (if any) is not worth the time it takes to buy vs. make. I do plan on making some sterling rings, since buying those is PRICEY, so maybe after that I will have to branch out into more rings, who knows?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm going to have to send your link to a belly dancer friend of mine. The Persian dragonscale collar is something she's likely to go nuts over. You might want to consider something like it in a hip belt. It would look great with jeans or skirts, and my belly dancer friend has lots of belly dancer (and non-dancer sparklie-fanatic) friends. If she likes, she shares. 

She's also very much into Ren Faire and attends a lot science fiction and fantasy conventions.... so ... hook her, you've got a Big Fish. ;-)

I'll be perusing your site, too. Likes me some shinies, I does.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

ohhh..... I love all your jewellery. Such talent. All so affordable as well. I'm thinking that I will be buying the dragon bracelet thingy and 2 pairs of earrings and a necklace perhaps... 
However, its SUCH a shame I'm not closer to you... Shipping prices from the states to Ireland tend to be sky high!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

CandyCanes said:


> ohhh..... I love all your jewellery. Such talent. All so affordable as well. I'm thinking that I will be buying the dragon bracelet thingy and 2 pairs of earrings and a necklace perhaps...
> However, its SUCH a shame I'm not closer to you... Shipping prices from the states to Ireland tend to be sky high!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The dragonscale bracelet has since been sold, but another one can very easily be made, in whatever colors 

It looks like shipping in a padded envelope would be pretty high, about ~45. Ouch! I can't say I have shipped internationally much, it's painfully expensive!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Change said:


> I'm going to have to send your link to a belly dancer friend of mine. The Persian dragonscale collar is something she's likely to go nuts over. You might want to consider something like it in a hip belt. It would look great with jeans or skirts, and my belly dancer friend has lots of belly dancer (and non-dancer sparklie-fanatic) friends. If she likes, she shares.
> 
> She's also very much into Ren Faire and attends a lot science fiction and fantasy conventions.... so ... hook her, you've got a Big Fish. ;-)
> 
> I'll be perusing your site, too. Likes me some shinies, I does.


Sounds good! I could make that necklace in a hip belt pretty easily I imagine. I'm trying to get more things made as fast as I can before classes start. I have several projects right now that are so close to being done and up on site, but I need to go get some finishings and findings! Time for a trip to the bead store!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes... Always a catch  sadness. 
But I WILL be ordering... Something...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay, what do you guys think about them with these particular hair doodads? I also have a bunch made into pins. Went shopping for hair things and there was so many I was a little bit overwhelmed I won't lie - I also don't really wear things in my hair, so it was quite the decision. I have some soft stretchy cloth headbands, too, but I'm still on the fence about those....

















I also have these that I haven't done anything with quite yet:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

They look amazing!! Can you make a smaller version of the flowers? They may look better with the barrettes or the clips in the last pic.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Roman said:


> They look amazing!! Can you make a smaller version of the flowers? They may look better with the barrettes or the clips in the last pic.


Yes and no. The scales are only sold in two sizes - I can make smaller flowers out of just the smaller scales, but they would not have the doubled petal look, it would just be the single small scale per petal. I fully intend to make some smaller ones once I can buy some small scales in colors other than silver - I have a list of things for my next supply order, but I can't afford to buy it yet, so it's on hold!


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Use a jeweler's saw and cut them to size


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Sony said:


> Use a jeweler's saw and cut them to size


The scales? that is much more work than it is worth.  I don't have a jewler's saw, nor anything to clamp them down with. It would leave a jagged edge and be generally not as smooth. The punched hole would be too big in relation to the smaller scale size. I would rather just buy them! :lol:


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

AMAZING!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Or metal shears. Just a thought.

I don't use a clamp, just draw on a piece of metal with a sharpie and gently saw. I believe the saw I bought was under $10 and the blades were pretty much nothing. A metal file cleans them up nicely, and those are cheap too. 

But buying them in the size you want is fine too!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

So this isn't jewelry or a thing you wear, but it fits the theme... Tree of Life Dreamcatcher. I can't decide how I feel about it. It was a major PITA to make, so I'm not sure I'll make more of them, I'm not sure how well they would do up for sale. What's your thoughts? 

BTW, thanks for all the feedback! I love opinions and constructive criticism, it's very helpful to me.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> So this isn't jewelry or a thing you wear, but it fits the theme... Tree of Life Dreamcatcher. I can't decide how I feel about it. It was a major PITA to make, so I'm not sure I'll make more of them, I'm not sure how well they would do up for sale. What's your thoughts?
> 
> BTW, thanks for all the feedback! I love opinions and constructive criticism, it's very helpful to me.


I LOVE this!!! What a beautiful piece!


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

What material is the metal? Will it weather well or rust?

It's beautiful!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Sony said:


> What material is the metal? Will it weather well or rust?
> 
> It's beautiful!


Hmm, now that you ask, I am not sure 100% what the main rings are made of. I believe likely steel, I have sent a message to the supplier asking if they are stainless or not. The rest of it is mostly Aluminum, with a few smaller stainless rings thrown in. The wire is copper. The chain is a nickel alloy I believe. None of that should rust. 

Once I hear back from the supplier I'll let you know - they are sold specifically to make dreamcatchers with, I imagine she thought of that, but I can't tell you for certain yet. 

Either way if it's hung inside it shouldn't, and I don't know that I'd hang this particular one outside, I don't know that it's up for being whipped around and abused by the elements.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

I bet that would be super cool made in copper with a patina too! 

Just gorgeous, I love stuff like that


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

It beautiful! Must have taken a long time to make


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

The bigger main rings are regular steel, not stainless, but that shouldn't cause an issue if it's kept inside  It did take a long time - finding the right balance and size of rings for the center to be taut and not sag was ridiculous! So much taking apart and putting together again! 

I'd love to try copper, but I don't have any copper supplies as of yet. Maybe some day!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I think all the pieces are very good. Looks really nice to me.


----------

